# Happy to arrive



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Have arrived in Auckland. Things have been great so far not been here a week but found a great rental house in Howick and the people have been great. I will keep you posted.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

walshdon said:


> Have arrived in Auckland. Things have been great so far not been here a week but found a great rental house in Howick and the people have been great. I will keep you posted.


Welcome to New Zealand. We were in Howick until last year - it's a lovely part of Auckland, with some of the oldest history in New Zealand (150 years LOL!). Unlike many suburbs, it has a 'village centre' where you end up bumping into loads of people you know!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
best wishes for the settling in process; limited knowledge of Howick, used to have a sister/family near there in Mellons Bay which seemed a nice area. And good fishing, used to go out with b-in-law in a small boat armed with rods and Saturday's NZ Herald - a no talking zone.
Right now I'm listening to the Howick Village Community Radio online - have a friend who is one of their volunteer announcers, whatever people may say about NZ accents I admit I like listening to some NZ voices for a change (just one other native English speaker in our town, and we don't mix socially!).


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

walshdon said:


> Have arrived in Auckland. Things have been great so far not been here a week but found a great rental house in Howick and the people have been great. I will keep you posted.


Howick is a great location, handy for South Auckland and with a good shopping centre. Have fun!


----------



## bdastew (Jul 29, 2012)

walshdon said:


> Have arrived in Auckland. Things have been great so far not been here a week but found a great rental house in Howick and the people have been great. I will keep you posted.


Hi I hope you are keeping well and still enjoying NZ. Just wondering if you're able to share whereabouts you started looking for places to rent ( I.e. agents, websites, etc). Thanks so much!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

bdastew said:


> Hi I hope you are keeping well and still enjoying NZ. Just wondering if you're able to share whereabouts you started looking for places to rent ( I.e. agents, websites, etc). Thanks so much!



For accommodation & not holiday accommodation

Look at www,trademe.co.nz or Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz these are not suitable for holiday lets, all the private lets & commercial real estate listings are on these sites.


----------

